# Capture Orcad Layout



## dcp1985 (Sep 24, 2006)

hola, la duda que tengo es que no encuentro las "footprints" de los componentes para el programa Orcad 9.2, que es para hacer esquemas electronicos, y despues en el Layout diseñar la placa, pero me hacen falta las "footprints" de los componentes y sin ellas no me deja hacer la placa, no las encuentro por ningun sitio..., si alguien sabe algo, lo agradeceria.

1 saludo, gracias


----------



## a.pacheco (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola, haber si te puedo ayudar.

Si arrancar el LAYOUT puedes pulsar en "Tools->library manager" y te aparecen todas las librerías con todos los encapsulados. Después en el esquemático puedes dar a propiedades a cada componentes en la sección de "PCB footprint" escribir el nombre del encapsulado.

Yo manejo la versión 10 pero creo que en la 9.2 era igual o muy parecido. Espero que te sirva


----------



## dcp1985 (Sep 30, 2006)

ok, muchas gracias, 1 saludo


----------



## vitorinosoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Hola!

Tenia una duda al hilo del mensaje anterior. Sabeis donde puedo descargar más librerias del layout plus, es que por defecto no tengo nada para encapsulados SOT-6 y me hace falta. He intentado bajarmelo de algun fabricante pero no está en el formato .llb

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Victor


----------



## Jdiode (Dic 10, 2007)

saludos

Yo me compre el mes pasado un libro:

http://www.marcombo.com/libro.asp?cod=9788426714398

y dedica un capitulo a como se crean los componentes para Layout.

Te lo comento porque igual te sirve de ayuda, yo no he creado ninguno para Layout así que no se la dificultad, pero yo lo he consultado el libro para capture y pspice y he creado más de 1 componente.

Espero te sea de ayuda


----------



## nuk (Jun 29, 2008)

hola a la gente del foro disculpen yo no se mucho sobre estos programas asi que tengo una pregunta media tonta..!? tengo unos archivos de unos amplificador que estan unos archivos.LAY y no los puedo abrir y no encuentro ninguna manera de abrir si alguien estuviera leyendo esto o save de esto le agradeceria de antemano
---------
♫nuk♫
---------


----------



## santos (May 6, 2009)

suerte ..espero que puedas abrir


----------

